

What is tail recursion? - ziadbc
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33923/what-is-tail-recursion

======
noapi
tail recursion (n): how to refer to tail-call optimization when you want to
troll your programming languages professor

------
derleth
It's a stack-efficiency hack, a way to rewrite your (mutually) recursive
functions such that the compiler knows it can reuse stack frames instead of
growing the stack at every function call. This breaks some debugging methods,
but the fact it allows a lot of code that would otherwise blow out the stack
to run has made it worthwhile enough for the Scheme people to mandate it in
the language standard.

You do this by making sure nothing is waiting for the result of the last
function your function calls; its return value is your function's return
value.

